# Shared Folder Only Temporarily Unavailable



## yoni.kla (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello,
I have a problem accessing shared folder from one computer to the other's:
I have 2 desktop PCs running Win7, connected through a modem/router (AudioCodes, MP-252) and a wireless adapter (TP-Link, TL-WN821N).
On Both computers there are shared folders. When I tries to access a shared folder from one computer to the other's, I get the message: "Windows Cannot Access \\PC-NAME ... ... Error code: 0x80070035".
*After a few times I try to access that same shared folder, or wait a minute or two, the folder become accessible and works perfectly fine.*
The problem is symmetrical for the two computers.
I will add that the internet connection works ok for both computer at all times.

I will appreciate any insight to what cause this problem, and of course suggestion for solution.

Have a nice day,
Yoni.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The error code is generic and simply means the network path is "invalid" or not found.

If it's occurring immediately after bootup, I'd suspect the PC(s) haven't scanned the network for other devices yet.

In any case, read this topic for troubleshooting ideas: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...0x80070035-network-path-not-found-175665.html


----------

